# Cheaper alternative to Wainwrights.



## worzelrummage (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all, wondering if anyone know of a GENUINELY cheaper wheat free alternative to Wainwright?

Our older dog has a wheat allergy and our puppy is now moving onto adult food, I don't mind paying for Wainwrights but just wondered if there is anything of same quality but cheaper. 

Have search around a bit but cheap coming back to foods which contains wheat.

Many thanks


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Skinners field and trial, contains rice and oats

Vitalin maintenance, no grains so is chicken and potato based.

Good budget buys, but am not really one to answer if they are as good quality as wainwrights.

Look at the dry food index, that lists all ingredients of foods. That might help too.

Don't forget zoo plus, I really rate purizon and that's grain free. Lukullus is also well received in our house too.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

We have Lupo Sensitive for our main dry food (I like it because its cold pressed - falls apart instead of swelling up when wet)
Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £25+ at zooplus!

Completely grain free and is £36.90 compared to Wainwrights £39.99, and slightly cheaper in bulk. Obviously not much difference, but still


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

What flavour is he on / are there any he can't have as this can make a big difference in what's available?

Skinners - Duck & Rice, Salmon & Rice or Turkey & Rice only 
Duck & Rice - Skinners Dog Food

As low as £21.59 for 15kg on Amazon Subscribe & Save
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skinners-Field-Trial-Duck-Rice/dp/B003EGMHL2

That's about the cheapest totally wheat / gluten free one I know

I've recently put Maisie onto this one Country Kibble Natural Dog Food Fish & Rice slightly more expensive but still a fair bit cheaper than the WW


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Gelert Hypoallergenic dog food
Lamb & Rice
Ingredients
Lamb meat meal (min. 35%), Rice (min. 30%) maize, barley, chicken oil, dried brewers yeast, salmon oil, vitamins & minerals, Mannan-Oligosaccharide (MOS), glucosamine & chondroitin.

Gelert Country Choice - hypoallergenic dog food for working dogs and sporting dogs

Supadog Sensitive

Supadog Sensitive is great for all adult dogs, but is particularly suited to dogs with a sensitive digestion. The recipe is free from wheat gluten, maize, eggs, beef and dairy products. Rice is the main carbohydrate for energy and beet pulp aids healthy digestion. British lamb is the essential muscle building protein.
Ingredients Lamb Meal (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Salt, Vitamins.
Burgess Sensitive Adult British Lamb 12.5kg £21.99 spend over £30 for free delivery


----------



## worzelrummage (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for reply's and advice. Think I will give Skinner's ago. Looks the best option.

Many thanks


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck & take it slowly with the swap over if he has a delicate tum - I always take at least 2 weeks when swapping Maisie over

Let us know how he gets on


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

worzelrummage said:


> Hi all, wondering if anyone know of a GENUINELY cheaper wheat free alternative to Wainwright?
> 
> Our older dog has a wheat allergy and our puppy is now moving onto adult food, I don't mind paying for Wainwrights but just wondered if there is anything of same quality but cheaper.
> 
> ...


If you're looking for super cheap kibble without most chemicals and wheat then I would say Webbox complete Josie has allergy I started her on wainwrights and somehow she still was allergic to it so I decided to start her on raw diet and I have never looked back


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I feed Autarky salmon that's hypoallergenic and £24 for 15kg. I used to feed Skinners salmon before & switched due to price but dogs are doing well on it. The chicken version is not as good ingredients 
Autarky Adult Salmon & Rice 15Kg - Berriewood Pet Supplies


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

2Hounds said:


> I feed Autarky salmon that's hypoallergenic and £24 for 15kg. I used to feed Skinners salmon before & switched due to price but dogs are doing well on it. The chicken version is not as good ingredients
> Autarky Adult Salmon & Rice 15Kg - Berriewood Pet Supplies


 They have it 2 for £43.99 on Dodson and horrell site just got me that deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

2Hounds said:


> I feed Autarky salmon that's hypoallergenic and £24 for 15kg. I used to feed Skinners salmon before & switched due to price but dogs are doing well on it. The chicken version is not as good ingredients
> Autarky Adult Salmon & Rice 15Kg - Berriewood Pet Supplies





zedder said:


> They have it 2 for £43.99 on Dodson and horrell site just got me that deal.:thumbsup:


I realy wish they'd take the maize out of this as it would (IMHO) lift it out of the average food into a pretty decent quality one

Ben was wheat intolerant but I also found maize affected him too unfortunately


----------

